# Zugreifen auf Datei über ein Applet



## Heiland (23. Jul 2005)

Hi,

wenn ich ein Gästebuch als Java Applet programmiere, dann will ich auf eine Datei auf dem Server zugreifen. Also wenn ich dann zB auf Abschicken klicke wird der Eintrag in die Datei geschrieben. Wie kann man das erreichen?

MfG JaVa


----------



## Sky (25. Jul 2005)

Hast Du schon einen Ansatz???????

Input- und Outputstreams wären ein Ansatz


----------



## Heiland (25. Jul 2005)

Jup, hab ich natürlich! Allerdings kann ich nicht in eine Datei auf dem Server schreiben bei dem Applet!

Deshalb benutze ich php als schnittstelle was aber noch nicht wirklich geht! Die Datei bleibt einfach leer:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=20802

THX


----------



## Gast (26. Jul 2005)

kann man vom applet nicht auf den PARENT server schreiben?


----------



## Sky (26. Jul 2005)

Gibt es eine Exception??

Lass Dir mal die URL ausgeben, an die Du senden willst, ob diese richtig ist.

Ruf die URL mal manuell im Browser auf, um zu gucken, ob deine Problem evtl. auf der PHP-seite liegt.


----------



## Heiland (26. Jul 2005)

Ja, müsste eigentlich an der php seite liegen!
Die URL ist korrekt!


----------



## Heiland (26. Jul 2005)

die datei guestbook.php


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR="000000">
<CENTER>
<APPLET
	code	= "Guestbook.class"
	width	= "500"
	height	= "300"
	


>	

</APPLET><?php
	$var1 = $HTTP_GET_VARS["var1"];
	$datei = fopen("datei.txt", "a");
	fputs($datei, $var1);
	fclose($datei);
?>
</CENTER>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

stimmt doch eigentlich alles oder?


----------



## freez (27. Jul 2005)

Kann man nicht per Stream auf den Server Dateien erstellen?


----------



## Heiland (28. Jul 2005)

hm du meinst einen FileOutputStream? Genau das habe ich versucht, aber ich bekomme dann die security exception! Komisch, da man ja eig alles auf dem server machen kann auf dem das applet liegt... Naja ich arbeite dran, wenn jemandem was einfällt bitte pm oder hier rein! Vielen Dank!

Gruß, JaVa


----------



## freez (28. Jul 2005)

Dann fällt mir nur ftp ein. Per ftp auf den Server zugreifen und deine Datei ablegen, wo du es brauchst.


----------



## Heiland (28. Jul 2005)

Ja es ist echt merkwürdig. Ich kann auf keine Weise eine txt Datei in meinem Verzeichnis erstellen! Obwohl das doch funktionieren müsste  :roll: 

So hab ichs auch mal versucht. Ist im Prinzip ja genau das gleiche...


```
URL home = getCodeBase();
  	 		String url = home.toString();
  	 		path = new File(url);
  	 		System.out.println(url);
  	 		
  	 		path.createTempFile("guestbook",".txt", path);
```

aber was soll man machen... ;-)

Kann man nicht mit einem Befehl sämtliche Sicherheitsvorkehrungen abschalten 

Gruß, JaVa


----------



## Sky (29. Jul 2005)

JaVa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann man nicht mit einem Befehl sämtliche Sicherheitsvorkehrungen abschalten


 Abschalten klingt so böse ;-) 
Such doch mal nach Applet und signieren


----------



## Heiland (29. Jul 2005)

ne signieren will ich net. Damit hab ich net so gute Erfahrungen gemacht! Aber ich versuch es jetzt über eine FTP connection. Dann müsste es funktionieren...


----------



## 8ull23y3 (29. Jul 2005)

Also ich habs heute nochmal probiert und ich muss sagen das mit PHP klappt astrein 
Mit ner POST-Methode hab ich noch nicht probiert muss ich mir nochmal genauer angucken
im Moment gehts nur mit GET.


----------

